# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Take cover now!

## paddyjoy



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Whaaaaaaat?   :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Not here so bring it on. Boring news week so far  :Tongue:

----------


## paddyjoy

Ha ha, it just randomly popped up. 
Did some research and apparently with the right equipment it is possible to broadcast traffic alerts, seems like someone was having fun hacking in the city!

----------


## phild01

Is that tmc thingy aftermarket?  Hadn't heard of the traffic channel before.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Could be worse....

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Is that tmc thingy aftermarket?  Hadn't heard of the traffic channel before.

  Nope, it's in my stock standard Nissan too. Not that I've ever seen a message on it.

----------


## paddyjoy

More info on wiki but seems like it is just traffic info broadcast over FM bands. Free service that anyone can pick up.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffi...nnel#Australia

----------

